# What Year is My Bicycle?



## Ducati_cam (Jan 8, 2022)

What year is a Schwinn Sting Ray with the serial number “SNACE07H21594”?

Is there a guide for Schwinn serial numbers?

Thank You All in advance.

Mark


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't know if there is a serial # guide for the new china Schwinn like that?, but it is a new china bike.


----------



## Ducati_cam (Jan 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Don't know if there is a serial # guide for the new china Schwinn like that?, but it is a new china bike.



How new do you think? I was thinking around 1980?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ducati_cam said:


> What year is a Schwinn Sting Ray with the serial number “SNACE07H21594”?
> 
> Is there a guide for Schwinn serial numbers?
> 
> ...



2000 maybe


----------



## Ducati_cam (Jan 8, 2022)

Is there a way to narrow the year down?


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2022)

Some here will know but I never paid any attention except to rob the rear tire off them!, 1999 maybe?, and I think they made then again in 2020, Walmart?


----------



## Ducati_cam (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks, I hope I can identify it someday.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## phantom (Jan 8, 2022)

It is known as a Black Friday Krate or a BFK. It was released on the day after Thanksgiving in 2007. They retailed for $99.95 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Ducati_cam (Jan 8, 2022)

phantom said:


> It is what is known as a Black Friday Krate or a BFK. It was released on the day after Thanksgiving in 2007. They retailed for $99.95



Thank You, Mark


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd guess 2010 or later. They spit out a green one at the same time.


----------



## phantom (Jan 8, 2022)

It was 2007   Black, Blue, Green


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2022)

Repop indeed !!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2022)

For $600 today you can own a brand new Orange Krate. Phantom is correct, those were 2007 Black Friday specials for $88. I thought the Black version was the only one, but there were three colors. 






						Orange Krate 20in
					

With an aesthetic descended from drag racers and rocket ships, the Schwinn Orange Krate oozes a vintage flare.




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------

